# Ipad air écran cassé et atelier apple



## mikl000 (1 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai besoin de conseils. 
J'ai fait tomber mon ipad air et l'écran s'est fissuré. 
J'ai chatté avec un conseiller apple, en lui expliquant mon problème, et celui ci m'à d'abord dit que le prix de la réparation est de 301 Eur puis m'a propser d'essayer de le faire passer en garantie. 
J'ai donc par la suite reçu un mail concernant ma demande de réparation, avec le numero de suivit ups pour le colis, et ce message dans l'intitulé "cout". 

"Notre diagnostic initial indique que votre demande de réparation sera probablement couverte par la garantie, par un contrat de service AppleCare ou par un programme de réparation Apple. Aucuns frais supplémentaires ne devraient donc vous être facturés pour ce service. Nous vous contacterons si nous avons des questions ou des soucis concernant la couverture de votre demande de réparation." 

Je me pose donc la question de savoir si oui ou non je vais payer 300 eur. 
J'ai bien envie d'envoyer mon ipad pour essayer, mais j'ai peur de ne pouvoir refuser et demander un retour de l'ipad tel quel si payement il y a. 
J'ai pas envie de payer 300 eur alors que je peux le faire réparer pour 120 eur. 

Je me demande donc, si j'ai le droit de refuser une réparation si elle ne passe pas en garantie ?

Je vous remercie de m'avoir lu, m'excuse d'avance pour mon orthographe déplorable et vous souhaite une bonne journée.


----------



## Mac2A (1 Avril 2014)

mikl000 a dit:


> *1- *"Notre diagnostic initial indique que votre demande de réparation sera probablement couverte par la garantie, par un contrat de service AppleCare ou par un programme de réparation Apple. Aucuns frais supplémentaires ne devraient donc vous être facturés pour ce service. Nous vous contacterons si nous avons des questions ou des soucis concernant la couverture de votre demande de réparation."
> 
> 
> *2-* Je me demande donc, si j'ai le droit de refuser une réparation si elle ne passe pas en garantie ?



Bonjour

concernant le premier point, il est clair d'après le message que tu n'auras rien à payer.

pour le deuxième point, oui tu peux à tout moment te rétracter si jamais ils décident de te faire payer quelque chose vu le message que tu as dans le *1-* et si jamais ils s'étaient trompés.

tiens nous au courant


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Avril 2014)

A mon avis, ça ne passera pas... Ce n'est pas la hotline qui décide, mais le sav... A la réception la chute sera avérée, et donc ta responsabilité...


----------



## iphone5stiti (1 Avril 2014)

Ça ne passera pas ! Écran cassé = plus de garantie 
Revend le sur le BC si ça de dérange de le faire réparer ! 



Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s  Forums iGeneration &#63743;


----------



## brhume (1 Avril 2014)

Pas sur que ça ne passera pas... Le SAV Apple peut être très "coulant"...


----------



## mikl000 (1 Avril 2014)

Je me doute bien qu'il y a peu de chance que ca passe mais là n'était pas ma question, désoler de m'être si mal exprimer.
Ce que je voulais savoir, c'est si l'ipad est déclarer irrecevable pour la garantie, et qu'il propose une réparation à 300eur, est ce que j'ai le droit de la refuser ?

Bien à vous
Mickael.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Avril 2014)

Personne n'a le droit de t'obliger a payer...


----------



## mikl000 (3 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, bon voila mon ipad est arrivé chez apple et ceux ci m'on envoyer ce mail.

"
Produit expédié !
Votre demande de réparation a été traitée et nous vous envoyons un produit de remplacement. Vous devriez le recevoir dans un délai denviron deux jours ouvrés. (Si le produit porte une gravure personnalisée, il devrait être livré dici environ cinq jours ouvrés.)
"

Je n'ai reçu avec ce mail aucune demande payement, et un payement n'est fait mention nul part.

J'aimerai votre avis sur la gratuité de ce remplacement. 
UPS va t'il se presenter chez moi et me demander de payer 301 eur ? ou est  ce bien gratuit car le seul moment ou on m'avait parler de payer, c'était avec le conseiller apple.

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Mac2A (3 Avril 2014)

mikl000 a dit:


> Bonjour, bon voila mon ipad est arrivé chez apple et ceux ci m'on envoyer ce mail.
> 
> "
> Produit expédié !
> ...



On prend les paris que tu ne paieras rien

Je vois mal UPS se pointer et dire monsieur vous me devez 301 ; as-tu signé quelque chose? as-tu eu connaissance d'un devis? d'une facture?

UPS n'est que le livreur.



mikl000 a dit:


> "Notre diagnostic initial indique que votre demande de réparation sera probablement couverte par la garantie, par un contrat de service AppleCare ou par un programme de réparation Apple. *Aucuns frais supplémentaires ne devraient donc vous être facturés pour ce service*. Nous vous contacterons si nous avons des questions ou des soucis concernant la couverture de votre demande de réparation."


----------



## mikl000 (4 Avril 2014)

Ups vient de passer et je viens de recevoir un nouveau ipad.
Beau geste de la part de apple, comme quoi c'est chère mais le SAV en vaut  vraiment la peine.


----------



## Mac2A (4 Avril 2014)

mikl000 a dit:


> Ups vient de passer et je viens de recevoir un nouveau ipad.
> Beau geste de la part de apple, comme quoi c'est chère mais le SAV en vaut  vraiment la peine.



Content pour toi
Tu as vu personne n'a parier... Tu peux marquer la discussion résolue en haut dans "outils de la discussion"


----------



## cillab (4 Avril 2014)

mikl000 a dit:


> Ups vient de passer et je viens de recevoir un nouveau ipad.
> Beau geste de la part de apple, comme quoi c'est chère mais le SAV en vaut  vraiment la peine.[/QUOTE
> 
> oups j'arrive ca ete pris en charge le miens idem en plus regraver


----------



## dagostino02 (7 Avril 2014)

SAV vraiment au top Apple , ont sait pourquoi on paye plus chére


----------



## kevin956 (16 Décembre 2014)

bonjour ca fera 1 ans apres demain que j'ai acheté mon ipad ( A darty), je l'ai fais tomber et il y a une fissure sur l'ecran pensez vous que je peux m'adresser a apple ? si oui par quel moyen ?

merci à vous kevin


----------



## Jessdenver (11 Janvier 2015)

bonjour, 
Mon copain vient de fissurer l'écran de mon iPad Air et j'aimerais savoir qui joindre chez Apple. Mon IPad n'a que 6 mois et je suis dégoûtée.
Merci pour votre réponse...


----------



## Mac2A (11 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour commence par aller sur ce site:

https://getsupport.apple.com/GetproductgroupList.action

puis choisi l'ipad:
https://getsupport.apple.com/Issues.action

*Demandes de réparation et dépannage*

*Ecran fissuré*

tu n'es pas obligé de rentrer ton adresse mail; si c'est le cas clique sur "NON MERCI CONTINUER"

et tu tombes sur une page: "
Comment souhaitez-vous procéder ?
Choisissez une option d&#8217;assistance."

https://getsupport.apple.com/ServiceOptionAction.action

puis: "Planifier un appel
Prenez rendez-vous pour qu&#8217;Apple vous appelle à un moment de votre choix."

puis: "Saisissez le numéro de série." 
Tu verras alors apparaitre *si ton iPad est bien couvert par la garantie*; autrement il faut payer 29&#8364; pour "Souscrire une assistance valable pour un incident. Après les avoir contactés, vous serez peut-être invité à acheter un incident d&#8217;assistance."

tu choisis la date l'heure&#8230;

*ATTENTION APPLE peut ne pas faire passer ton écran fissuré sous garantie*; donc je te conseille de bien rester courtois

Autre solution:

Si c'est ton ami qui a cassé ton écran , regarde voir si sa responsabilité civile de son assurance ne couvre pas ce genre d'incident

Bon courage et tiens nous au courant


----------



## Jessdenver (20 Janvier 2015)

Merci pour votre réponse...
J'ai contacté Apple et il ne le prenne pas en garanti, il me demande 300€ pour changer l'écran.


----------



## adixya (20 Janvier 2015)

Bah oui et ils n'ont sûa donner un iPad neuf à tous ceux qui cassent l'écran ou le font tomber dans l'eau aussi, vu le prix ce serait normal !

Et puis quand la vitre de la voiture casse, le constructeur n'a qu'à remplacer les vitres lui même, au prix ou c'est !


----------



## cillab (20 Janvier 2015)

mikl000 a dit:


> Bonjour, bon voila mon ipad est arrivé chez apple et ceux ci m'on envoyer ce mail.
> 
> "
> Produit expédié !
> ...




 pas de demande de rançon  ?? c'est bon signe


----------



## iAssist (6 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Effectivement le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que Mikl000 à eu beaucoup de chance avec le SAV.

Généralement l'écran ou la vitre brisée ne sont pas pris en charge par le SAV, ce qui est parfaitement compréhensible.

Il ne faut pas confondre garantie et assurance 

Toutefois, il est possible de faire remplacer sa vitre pour moins de 80€.

Jète un œil sur notre site pour te faire une idée, tu trouveras forcément un réparateur proche de chez toi.

@+


----------



## marie53 (4 Mai 2015)

Bonjour moi j ai depose mon ipad chez darty car il beugeait il l ont renitialise et l ont envoye au sav et maintenant.il faut que je paye 400€ pour en avoir une nouvelle et j.ai plus de nouvelle de ma tablette je sais pas ou elle est et je sais pas quoi faire ?                 si quelqun pouvait.m aider  marie


----------



## cillab (5 Mai 2015)

marie53 a dit:


> Bonjour moi j ai depose mon ipad chez darty car il beugeait il l ont renitialise et l ont envoye au sav et maintenant.il faut que je paye 400€ pour en avoir une nouvelle et j.ai plus de nouvelle de ma tablette je sais pas ou elle est et je sais pas quoi faire ?                 si quelqun pouvait.m aider  marie




dans, le meilleur des cas ils te font un échange GRATUIT  APPLE peut le faire ,mais c'est rare ils ne réparent pas ils échangent 
pour un écrand ipad 2 changer 169€ en boutiques spécialisée
darty et t'il moins cher que sur l'apple store???


----------

